# best deal on brushes



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 30, 2006)

just check out these brushes and prices. get mine here all the time. sizes and how ever long you need them.
 http://www.justmanbrush.com/catalog/index.asp?ScreenOption=NewCatalog&SelectCatalog=2

 rick


----------



## PhilaBottles (Jan 31, 2006)

they didnt charge me S&H!?!?!? cool


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2006)

I have one I use on all my inks, samples and scent bottles.


----------



## probe zilla (Feb 1, 2006)

what are the best brushes for cleaning bottles and flask


----------



## flasherr (Feb 1, 2006)

I went to the dollar store and bought a hooped tooilet brush. Cut one end free and you have a long brush. Also if you cut both ends free put one end in a cordless drill and it supper cleans inside of soda bottles. i bought a large amount of  dug bottles and that is how i cleaned insides quickly.  IT makes a cheap bottle brush.
 Brian


----------

